# Happy birthday, lablady



## bondia

All the best, 
bd


----------



## Prima Facie

Happy birhtday!!!!


----------



## ewie

Happy birthday, LL

(It only feels like a year since the last time I wished you a happy birthday)


----------



## cuchuflete

Happy Birthday L, aka LL !



Test
​


----------



## chamyto

Happy Birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SDLX Master

Lots of happiness and joy, less test tubes and reactives, and all the fun in the world on your most special day.


----------



## lablady

Thank you all for the wishes. Special thanks to bondia for starting this thread.

I'm glad to have you all join me in celebrating the 14th anniversary of my 39th birthday . Parties are more fun when good friends are there.

Ewie, where does the time go?


----------



## Cagey

A tad late, 
but with best wishes still, 
and for *
many happy 39th birthdays to come*! 
​ 
(I don't know where _all_ the time went, but I'm glad some of it was spent here on the forum with us. )


----------



## AngelEyes

Just saw this, lablady.

I hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## lablady

Thank you Angeleyes. It continues to be wonderful as the greetings continue. There is no expiration date on happy wishes. 

Thank you for your kind words too, Cagey. I realize I am late with my acknowlegement, but there was no snub intended. 

"Friends are the bacon bits in the salad bowl of life." ~ from a sign seen at a pizza parlor  
I'm glad my life is enhanced by the presence of my WordReference friends.


----------

